# chances to get invited with 60 points



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear all,
i'm application programmer , i can collect 6o points only .

what is my chances to get invited with 60 points only ...?

i went through the below Report , however it doesn't reflect how many application programmer has been invited with 6o points .

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 4 March 2013 Results


Thank you


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I believe currently 60ers are getting invite in very next round or at max in the next to next!
Off-course depending on the if ceiling is already hit or not!


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks for your help . however i appreciate if IT Guys can share their experience as well.

What is IT 60ers chances to get invited


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

high.. subject to ceiling


----------



## rolling-in-it (Apr 3, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> Dear all,
> i'm application programmer , i can collect 6o points only .
> 
> what is my chances to get invited with 60 points only ...?
> ...


Dear Zeinasoft,

Why don't you go 190? It is State sponsorship and you can get invitation from a State. I have 60 and nominated by NSW. I am Civil Engineer but I think whenever being nominated, you do not have to worry about the ceiling any more.


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

zeinasoft said:


> thanks for your help . however i appreciate if IT Guys can share their experience as well.
> 
> What is IT 60ers chances to get invited


HI zeinasoft,

I'm from IT background with 60 points and have submitted my EOI for 189 on 02-Mar-13 and luckily I got invitation on 05-Mar-13 to apply visa.

I would suggest you not to afraid and go ahead and submit EOI 

Please be informed that Invitation are sent during first week of month and if quota still allows then it is done during last week of month.


Regards
Vijay


----------



## AKFZ (Apr 6, 2013)

HI , 

I am new to this forum . I submitted my EOI on 5th of April as Developer with 60 points. What are the chances of being applied in the next or next to next round? I mean Vijay , you applied in march and you got invited within that month , that means there shouldn't be much backlog of apps waiting to be invited ? Thanx


----------



## Vijay_Aus (Sep 22, 2012)

AKFZ said:


> HI ,
> 
> I am new to this forum . I submitted my EOI on 5th of April as Developer with 60 points. What are the chances of being applied in the next or next to next round? I mean Vijay , you applied in march and you got invited within that month , that means there shouldn't be much backlog of apps waiting to be invited ? Thanx


Hi AKFZ,

You may expect it on Monday (08-Apr). Emails confirmation might take some time . I would suggest you to login to skillselect website and check if your Status changed to 'Invited' . If that the case then you will soon receive an invitation mail.

If it doesn't happen this week then you may expect it in last week of April (if quota is not filled) Or first week of May.

All the best. 


Regards
Vijay


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm a developer programmer and applied with 60 points 14 Feb and got invitation 18 Feb.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> I'm a developer programmer and applied with 60 points 14 Feb and got invitation 18 Feb.


Hi ahmed,
I'm living at saudi arabia as well.

Could you please share more details about your assessment and have you faced any difficulties with the authority which asses your experience.

how long it took to get the assessment ?

have you get your iltes ?

Thank u


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> Hi ahmed,
> I'm living at saudi arabia as well.
> 
> Could you please share more details about your assessment and have you faced any difficulties with the authority which asses your experience.
> ...


Hey it is great to meet another expat in Saudi Arabia. 

I didn't face any issue with the assessment. The only problem was I sent it very close to the end of the year holidays on 15th Dec and received the result 5th Feb so it took longer than usual. 

I got my documents certified from the Australian Embassy in Riyadh and it wasn't cheap at all (SR105/page). 

The assessment was positive and they recognized all my qualifications and work experience. 

I tool IELTS at the british council. It is really busy there and you should book as early as possible. I had to book one month before the test date. The exam was simple but quite tricky. I was confident to get above 7.5 in writing and at least 9 in speaking/reading & listening but I didn't get that. But I managed to get minimum 7 in all modules.

Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> Hey it is great to meet another expat in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I didn't face any issue with the assessment. The only problem was I sent it very close to the end of the year holidays on 15th Dec and received the result 5th Feb so it took longer than usual.
> 
> ...


that's great brother 
can i have your cell no to Contact you


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Ahmed,
as you already a aware it's not easy to get an experience letter with job description and responsibilities. i can only get an experience letter that identify me as a software programmer .

will this help me to get a positive assessment as an application programmer ?
which document is needed to get certified ?


thank u for your support


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Roles and responsibility document is required positively to get assessment done!
Either under company letter head or stat. declaration of manager/2-level-senior!


zeinasoft said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> as you already a aware it's not easy to get an experience letter with job description and responsibilities. i can only get an experience letter that identify me as a software programmer .
> 
> will this help me to get a positive assessment as an application programmer ?
> ...


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi superm,
Unfortunately it's not that much easy in my region to get such akind of letters .so i need to get ahmed experience with regards to that matter


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> as you already a aware it's not easy to get an experience letter with job description and responsibilities. i can only get an experience letter that identify me as a software programmer .
> 
> will this help me to get a positive assessment as an application programmer ?
> ...


Yeah, HR people here mostly know "letter of introduction" but not experience letter. So I didn't go through HR. I prepared the job description letter in English and in the required format and printed it on the company letterhead and got it signed by my direct manager.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> Yeah, HR people here mostly know "letter of introduction" but not experience letter. So I didn't go through HR. I prepared the job description letter in English and in the required format and printed it on the company letterhead and got it signed by my direct manager.


Thank you ahmed,

do you think that i can get a positive assessment with a letter that identify me a *software programmer* only without any job description/responsibilities.

As i can't ask my manager to sign such a letter .

Thank you


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> Thank you ahmed,
> 
> do you think that i can get a positive assessment with a letter that identify me a *software programmer* only without any job description/responsibilities.
> 
> ...


Frankly I really doubt it. You have to list all the duties and the duties must closely match the duties listed under the software engineer occupation in the document:

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf

In my case, I just copied the exact duties and modified it a bit.

If your manager can't do this for you. Maybe you can try the following advise from another post:



> statutory declaration can be done by yourself and signed in front of a lawyer, judge or other person authorised to sign a statutory declaration. The lawyer does not actually certify the contents of the statutory declaration as being correct but rather certifies that you are the person who signed the documents and that your signature is genuine (you sign it in front of the lawyer). The statutory declaration needs to be supported by evidence in the form of payslips, contracts, correspondence, etc in support of the claims that you are making in the statutory declaration.
> 
> Your previous colleagues can give you a reference on company letterhead (if you have worked for large companies, you only need to contact HR and they will issue the letter as most companies do not wilfully deny an ex-employee a reference), which would negate the need for a statutory declaration. If they are unable or prevented from doing so, then they may give you a detailed reference on plain paper and include their business card and/or contact details which can be used in the event that the contents of the reference needs to be verified. You can then include that reference as one of the supporting documents for your statutory declaration.


And I think you can use the Notary Services of the Australian Embassy instead of a lawyer. I used them to attest my documents as true copy so I guess they can help you. Maybe you can call them and see if they attest statutory declarations Here is their contact number: (+9661) 488 7788 extension 193, between the hours of 0745 - 1545, Saturday to Wednesday.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you ahmed it's really appreciated . My current title is a software progarmmer so .

which one of the below code is most suitable for me ?


*
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer*

If i can i'm free to choose which one is increasing my chances as well.

Thank you for your usual support .


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah they both look similar. I went for Developer Programmer only because I have MCPD and I work with .Net framework both are mentioned under this occupation description. 

They are both under the same occupation group 2613 so your choice won't affect your chances that much. But keep in mind the occupation ceiling for 2613 is 75% now. So you should apply as soon as possible otherwise you will have to wait until 1st July for the ceiling to be reset.


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

rolling-in-it said:


> Dear Zeinasoft,
> 
> Why don't you go 190? It is State sponsorship and you can get invitation from a State. I have 60 and nominated by NSW. I am Civil Engineer but I think whenever being nominated, you do not have to worry about the ceiling any more.


How do you get state nomination? I mean how it works? Does it mean you can only work in that state after you have PR? Appreciate detailed response, and URLs/Links to relevant information.

Thanks


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> Yeah, HR people here mostly know "letter of introduction" but not experience letter. So I didn't go through HR. I prepared the job description letter in English and in the required format and printed it on the company letterhead and got it signed by my direct manager.


Hi ahmed,
in addition to my letter of introduction can i prepare another letter and get it signed by one of my colleauges .


----------



## ansh (Sep 9, 2012)

In State nomination, you need to work in that state for some definite period. Later you may move to other states. Try this link.

https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-190/


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> Hey it is great to meet another expat in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> I didn't face any issue with the assessment. The only problem was I sent it very close to the end of the year holidays on 15th Dec and received the result 5th Feb so it took longer than usual.
> 
> ...


Hi ahmed,
Why i need to get my document certified ? 

is there any other cheaper way to get it certified? (i'm from egypt and i think i can get it certified over there much cheaper)

which document exactly need to be certified ?

Thank u


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> Hi ahmed,
> Why i need to get my document certified ?
> 
> is there any other cheaper way to get it certified? (i'm from egypt and i think i can get it certified over there much cheaper)
> ...


yeah you can definitely certify it from Egypt. You need to certify all documents that are required by ACS (e.g. education certificates, passport, work reference...etc). You will find the list of document in the ACS website just look for APPLICANT GUIDE DOCUMENT in the website.

By the way you can find a sample employment reference in the website as well so use that. You don't need the introduction letter (خطاب تعريف). You only need that employment reference letter signed by your boss or colleague and make sure to provide their full contact details (designation, phone, email and even mobile) in the letter.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is the ACS guide in PDF:
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> yeah you can definitely certify it from Egypt. You need to certify all documents that are required by ACS (e.g. education certificates, passport, work reference...etc). You will find the list of document in the ACS website just look for APPLICANT GUIDE DOCUMENT in the website.
> 
> By the way you can find a sample employment reference in the website as well so use that. You don't need the introduction letter (خطاب تعريف). You only need that employment reference letter signed by your boss or colleague and make sure to provide their full contact details (designation, phone, email and even mobile) in the letter.


Thank you ahmed for your usual support ,however i found a sample of Statutory Declaration - Template.

both of me and my x manager has left the company which we were worked .

can he sign the Statutory Declaration although he already left the company ?
who exactly should sign in front of a legal witness me or him ?
can he sign the Statutory Declaration then send it to me and i will take it to the legal witness and sign infront of him?


Your help is very highly appreciated


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> Thank you ahmed for your usual support ,however i found a sample of Statutory Declaration - Template.
> 
> both of me and my x manager has left the company which we were worked .
> 
> ...


As far as I know your ex manager will sign on his personal capacity so it doesn't matter if he is still with the company or left it. I'm really not sure about the process of Statutory Declaration, I never done myself, but I think your manager is the one who should sign his statement. Maybe you should consult with a lawyer. Also, since your case is a bit complicated, maybe you should consider hiring an agent just in case.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you ahmed for your quick response .
the last question please i can get an experience letter signed by one of my managersز

should the letter be on an offecial company paper?
do i really need to get the company stamp and HR signature on the letter ?


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

yes, you are very likey to get invitation with 60 points, I am also an IT guy with 60 points, Got invite in 2 weeks time, submit your EOI, and all the very best 
you will definetly get the invite, 
I dont think the cap has reached yet..


----------



## AKFZ (Apr 6, 2013)

Vijay_Aus said:


> Hi AKFZ,
> 
> You may expect it on Monday (08-Apr). Emails confirmation might take some time . I would suggest you to login to skillselect website and check if your Status changed to 'Invited' . If that the case then you will soon receive an invitation mail.
> 
> ...



Hi vijay , can you please share at what time did you get invitation?


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am analyst programmer and have submitted EOI in June with total points 60. But i realised analyst programmer ceiling was already reached before July. Anyone in the forum who might have a rough idea as to when the ceiling was reached?? I know around april last year invitations were issued immediately in the next round or the next but because of ceiling being reached I am guessing there is a back log of applications.

Can anyone who can help to when I may get invitation? Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## TheItGuy (Jun 13, 2013)

*Really Anxious*



zeinasoft said:


> thanks for your help . however i appreciate if IT Guys can share their experience as well.
> 
> What is IT 60ers chances to get invited



Hey Guys, I am a fresh graduate making 60 points and the nominated occupation I can apply for is Business Analyst which for the first round of July had only 1380 invites and out of which 460 have gone already, I would be able to apply most probably in the first week of August. When do you think will I be able to get an invite.

Thanks


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

rolling-in-it said:


> Dear Zeinasoft,
> 
> Why don't you go 190? It is State sponsorship and you can get invitation from a State. I have 60 and nominated by NSW. I am Civil Engineer but I think whenever being nominated, you do not have to worry about the ceiling any more.


 hey dear i am also civil engineer in dubai with 3 years exp here . i am not sure whether i will get 7 band each in ielts so thats why i am confused. can u help me ..and if i am not sure whether i will score 60 so can i apply 189 or 190 same time .in case i does not come in 189 so i will be given 5 more points in 190 and i will qualify.. because my age is 30 marks ,my exp 5 points, my degree 15 points so i am not sure wether i will get 10 for ielts.. so we can submitt to skill seletct same time 189 and 190?


----------



## ayesha.aykhan (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice Post


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

*Request For info*



rolling-in-it said:


> Dear Zeinasoft,
> 
> Why don't you go 190? It is State sponsorship and you can get invitation from a State. I have 60 and nominated by NSW. I am Civil Engineer but I think whenever being nominated, you do not have to worry about the ceiling any more.



Dear Zeinasoft.
I am also civil engineer working in dubai for last 3 years . i am looking forward for going to australia as i heard alot of jobs with good pay available there. but the thing is that i am worried about ielts 7 each band as i tried once i scored 6 . so can you guide me and can u let me know .....
whethere there are real jobs or not ..?
can i get 60 without ielts? 
which state is better for construction jobs


waiting for your response


----------

